# Donor Egg IVF



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there,

I was wondering does anyone have experience of DE IVF in Aberdeen as ths is the route we are having to consider. It s all so confusing and am trying to find out what i can before we go back to see our consultant

Many thanks

T xx


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi TK,

I don't have any experience of this, but am sure a couple of ladies on here got their BFP with Donor Eggs (Saffa/Bloo)!  hopefully one of them will be along soon with some answers for you...

G xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi 

I'm currently down regging for my 2nd fresh DEIVF....  at Aberdeen Fertility clinic.  

The donor co-ordinator is Hazel McBain (used to be Lorraine Stewart but shes retired now)..

PLease feel free to ask me anything.

Bloo had a precious wee boy last year through DEIVF and Saffa i currently about to give birth to TWINS...

xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks so much for replying. I will 100's of questions but 1st i am having to deal with our devasting news that my ovaries are not as they should be. I am waiting for my app with cons to talk about what thay think may be wrong, that aside, we  have accepted DE 
is our only hope for our dream. I am very happy that at least we can try this route. once i get my head a wee straighter i hope to come
to you for hopeful advice.
Good luck in your traetment and   ypu get you BFP.

T xx


----------

